# Skye and Nick playing



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

:2kitties  
Nick loves his kitty! He and Skye were playing 'cat taxi' this morning! 
So cute!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

One more


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh adorable!! That smile on your little guy's face lights up the room. :luv Soooo happy for your family.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aww so cute! xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Friends in the making. Nice.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hahaha. "I haz a box."


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Skye doesn't look too impressed, hehe


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww, so sweet! I'm so happy for your family and Skye after what you all have been through. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

It was so funny, Skye actually sat in the box and let Nick push him all around the room in his cat taxi for about 10 mins.
Love it! He also made a cat village out of boxes for Pazu and Skye to inhabit


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

awww... so sweet :love2:kittyball


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Speechie, 
It's so wonderful to see the healing thats taking place!! 
I am so happy for Nick-to see that smile on his face, is priceless!! 
Skye is fitting right in!! 
Hugs!!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

So happy to see Nick so delighted and Skye obviously fitting right in and proud of his new "humans"! I will look forward to reading the continuing saga when I return from my holidays and hopefully, soon after, start a thread on a new fur-baby in our life.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so sweet!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Both of them as cute as buttons!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Such a patient kitty! Very sweet photos.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! Such a sweet picture. So happy the healing is taking place. What a sad journey to get to this place. Lots of good lessons for Nick to absorb and a great life for Skye to be had!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you, everyone! 
Skye is a wonderful cat, just wish he didn't wake us at 5:45 every day! Get up! I love you! Get up and plaaaay with me!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Haha, that's funny although not so funny at that time in the morning. That might change though - my Mystique did this for a while after we first adopted her. She would wake us up at ungodly hours, chirping and then scratching up the rug if we didn't get up to reassure her. She doesn't do it at all now though - she just sleeps on the bed until whatever time we get up. I think it was to do with being new, insecure, wondering if the food, attention, etc., is going to still be there when you wake up or is going to go away. Maybe cats don't think about things in quite that way, but for whatever reason when she became more acclimated to the household she stopped doing it.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Such wonderful pics! You know, I've always had a theory that the right dog will always find you, if you listen to your heart. And that every dog comes into your life for a reason. They will teach you something amazing... if you are willing to listen. I've extended that theory to cats as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

So sweet!! I am speechless!!!
love the pictures! 
I am so glad Skye fits in and that Nick loves him!

When I was small I had a cat who allowed me to dress him in doll clothes, put him in my doll carriage and wheel him around the house!! 

Cats are amazing!!

So Happy for your family!!!:angel


----------

